# Need help buying a trolling rod



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Want to buy a trolling rod for a Christmas gift but don't really know where to start other than I know it needs roller eyes. Need something to be used for trolling for wahoo, tuna, kings, etc. Can I do this under $200?


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

IMO a Trolling Rod for Wahoo & Tuna is going to be OVERKILL for Kings... Check out Pinnacle Marine Rods on eBay (or THT) for one of the best 'values' in trolling rods... If you're considering HS Trolling for Wahoo get a Bent-Butt Rod ~50-100lb class, but for slow trolling ~30-50 straight butt is fine...


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

REEL STAMAS said:


> IMO a Trolling Rod for Wahoo & Tuna is going to be OVERKILL for Kings... Check out Pinnacle Marine Rods on eBay (or THT) for one of the best 'values' in trolling rods... If you're considering HS Trolling for Wahoo get a Bent-Butt Rod ~50-100lb class, but for slow trolling ~30-50 straight butt is fine...


Thanks for the info. I know he fished heavily for wahoo this summer, but also fished for kings so I'll just have to decide which I wanna go with. Thanks again!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

What reel/line class??


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Downtime2 said:


> What reel/line class??


He wanted a Squall 50LD and 60LD for Christmas so something along that line I guess. I'm pretty clueless when it comes to trolling. Sorry if that isn't helpful...?


----------



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

Call John at Pinnacle. You can get exactly what you're looking for under $200 and he'll help you pick out what you need. Probably something like a 50lb with a bent butt and roller guides. We've gotten 3 from him so far. No issues.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

mellandry said:


> Call John at Pinnacle. You can get exactly what you're looking for under $200 and he'll help you pick out what you need. Probably something like a 50lb with a bent butt and roller guides. We've gotten 3 from him so far. No issues.


Sweet, thanks! That's two votes for Pinnacle. I will give him a call.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Unless you got a chair, I'd go straight butt rather than a full chair rod. A little shorter for more leverage on standup. Roller tip and stripper. If you gotta have a bent butt, use the short one. If you decide to go "off the shelf", I'd wait till the Outcast sale.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Pinnacle makes excellent rods at a very good price.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

I meant SHORT Bent-Butt... I would NOT recommend a LONG Bent-Butt (or Chair) Rod (unless he's fighting Marlin from a fighting chair-lol)


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I was going to say bent-butt as well...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I can second the Pinnacle recommendation, I bet I have a dozen of his rods. He uses the short butt on his 5'8" standup rods. For the money they can't be beat. As to bent butt vs straight, it's personal preference, but I greatly prefer a straight butt for standup.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Me too Robert,

I have 4 of his short bent butt w/straight butts when needed. Also 4 of his deep drop rods. All have been excellent with no problems ever.


----------



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

For the $200 target, you may be able to get the straight butt AND the short bent butt for the same rod. They are interchangeable, but the reel needs to be moved as well, so you would probably want to customize it for the trip (not DURING the trip).

From my understanding, the bent butt is better for trolling, because the force of the strike is less perpendicular to rod, and thus less stress.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, everyone. I will definitely be getting in touch with Jim about one of these rods. Thanks again!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You may want to consider getting a rod with out a roller tip and guides. A $200.00 roller guide rod is going to have some real cheap guides. A good entry level rod would be with guides (new guide materials give dollar value), a straight butt and no longer than 5'8" length. That type of rod can be used to troll, bottom fish and deep drop if the line capacity is there. Tight lines to you.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Kim said:


> You may want to consider getting a rod with out a roller tip and guides. A $200.00 roller guide rod is going to have some real cheap guides. A good entry level rod would be with guides (new guide materials give dollar value), a straight butt and no longer than 5'8" length. That type of rod can be used to troll, bottom fish and deep drop if the line capacity is there. Tight lines to you.


Thanks for the reply. In your opinion, what would I need to spend to get a good rod with good roller tip and eyes?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the Pinnacle rods or the pac bay roller/guides they build with. They have been building them for a good while now and you just don't hear anything bad about them. It's the best deal you will find that will last.

Don't be fooled into spending 3 or 4 times as much for a rod that will fish the same and not last any longer than the Pinnacle marine rods. The Fishing/Fashion/Price thing gets all screwed up on a lot of tackle. The fish don't care how much it cost.

Google Pinnacle Marine Rods and read some of the post about them. Notice the dates on the post.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

bigspoon17 said:


> Thanks for the reply. In your opinion, what would I need to spend to get a good rod with good roller tip and eyes?


 
A $500 rod will not catch 1 more fish than the $120 Pinnacle Marine rod.:no: I promise.


----------



## mellandry (Aug 17, 2012)

bigspoon17 said:


> Thanks for the reply. In your opinion, what would I need to spend to get a good rod with good roller tip and eyes?


The Pinnacle rods we've referenced come with roller tips and guides. And the quality is superb. You may be appropriately cautious of good deals, but clearly, from the comments here, it is a quality product and a great value.

I've actually found that a lot of the equipment in this sport/hobby/obsession is overpriced on the retail market, and that often good tackle can be found at what seems like a "too good to be true" price. The guys on this forum and THT can guide you to members that make quality products as a hobby/2nd income that are well below the retail price and often of higher quality.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will definitely be getting in touch with Jim about those rods. It's good to hear differing opinions; helps to make an informed decision. Pinnacle seems highly regarded here, as well as THT so I look forward to doing business with him.


----------

